# Bluetooth -Gerätename -Geräteadresse auslesen



## suchti12 (28. Jan 2012)

Hy,

ich hab mal eine frage. Ich habe an meinen PC einen Bluetooth Stick stecken.
Nun möchte ich das ich per Bluetooth-Stick den Bluetooth-Gerätenamen und die Bluetooth-Geräteadresse der in der Umgebung befindlichen Geräte  erfassen und in ein Array einlese.

Habt ihr hier zu vielleicht irgendwelche Codebeispiele oder Tipps für mich wäre echt toll.

Danke mal im Voraus.


----------



## irgendjemand2 (29. Jan 2012)

also selbst wenn es entsprechende libs gibt ... ist java hier definitiv die falsche sprache ...

sowas wird auf ner sehr tiefen eben vom kernel und den treibern gemacht und vom OS verwaltet ... und ich glaube kaum das man so einfach mit ner JNI lib da ran kommt ... da bräuchte man dann schon vom hersteller n entsprechenden treiber der das untersützt ...


würde also sagen : mit java nicht möglich ...


----------



## suchti12 (29. Jan 2012)

Ja das könnte schon möglich sein das es nicht funktioniert ich dachte mir halt es könnte funktionieren da man ja zu beispiel bei Windows in den Bluetooth Manager gehen kann und dort auch die Adresse und den Namen heraus findet kann.

Speichert Windows diese Daten vl irgendwo so das man Sie auslesen könnte?

Lg


----------



## irgendjemand (29. Jan 2012)

daran glaube ich eher weniger ...
das problem dürfte ein ähnliches sein wie bei diesen "mobilen mediengeräten" welche so nicht als laufwerk angezeigt werden

*gab mal n thema wo jemand auf solche geräte mit File.listRoots() zugreifen wollte ... da das aber nur laufwerks-namen ausspuckt kann man solche geräte damit nicht finden ... ich denke ähnliches wird für BlueTooth gelten


----------



## HoaX (29. Jan 2012)

Eine Schnittstelle gibt es bestimmt im OS, das ist ja die normale Vorgehensweise ein Gerät zu identifizieren. Java SE unterstützt von sich aus kein Bluetooth, aber ich hab mal was von einer Lib gelesen mit der man wohl drauf zugreifen kann...

Tante Edith Google sagt: www.JavaBluetooth.org


----------

